# Microsoft's 'I'm a PC' campaign created with Macs



## Pat (Sep 21, 2008)

Metadata found on Microsoft's creative copy used in its 'I'm a PC' ad reveals that the graphics were actually produced using Macs running Adobe Creative Suite 3. After the details were published on the Flickr photo sharing site, Microsoft scrambled to polish off the embarrassing details last night

Read More:
*www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/09/19/microsofts_im_a_pc_campaign_created_with_macs.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

You won't believe it, but I just read this article and was considering a thread, and bang!!, it was already there


----------



## hellknight (Sep 21, 2008)

Ha Ha.. and the Windows 95 logo was also created in Macintosh with Freehand app


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2008)

First of all, it is not Microsoft who has made the ads. The ads are made by a company which was even profiled on APple.com but ever since SeattlePi reported that they were doing the Microsoft campaign, Apple removed the page.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2008)

So what ?

The real issue is that MS still thinks they are in the late 1980s to the early 1990s, when PCs meant IBM Computers running Microsoft DOS or Microsoft Windows only. Today, PCs mean any computer which is compact and based on the x86(_64) architecture, including models from not just IBM (which has actually quit PC business), but also HP, Dell, and even Apple.

And yeah, what if its created with macs ?


----------



## iMav (Sep 21, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The real issue is that MS still thinks they are in the late 1980s to the early 1990s, when PCs meant IBM Computers running Microsoft DOS or Microsoft Windows only. Today, PCs mean any computer which is compact and based on the x86(_64) architecture, including models from not just IBM (which has actually quit PC business), but also HP, Dell, and even Apple.


eh? What? Sometime you say, Microsoft thinks everyone uses 4 GB RAM and they create OS that does not run on 10 year old computers, now you say that they think as if they are in 1980s.   Decide what you want to say and STICK TO IT.

Oh damn. I just read your sig.  I can understand why such replies from you.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> eh? What? Sometime you say, Microsoft thinks everyone uses 4 GB RAM and they create OS that does not run on 10 year old computers, now you say that they think as if they are in 1980s.   Decide what you want to say and STICK TO IT.


Say that to microsoft. Their mentality is located back when Billy uncle looked good, while their products are designed for computers bought tomorrow.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 22, 2008)

@ imav :: In 1990's when other companies were perfecting better software to be run on machines of that time . M$ made released sw like word & 3.1 which had higher requirements ...  they simply didn't care about the hw requirements like others for all their sw ..
I call that brilliant marketing strat that didn't fail(u may call it whatever u want to).. Other cos like wordstar & others were driven out of market coz mainly business users had access to pc at that time . they had the money & so cud afford it .

This doesn't work todayyy ... I mean as a home user wud u really go out & buy winvista instead of XP or linux . especially given the hw requirements ... & all that 4 eye candy .... HAHAHA


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> This doesn't work todayyy ... I mean as a home user wud u really go out & buy winvista instead of XP or linux . especially given the hw requirements ... & all that 4 eye candy ....


Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there. Second of all, a home user plays games; watches HD movies; listens to songs legaly purchased from the internet. All this can't be done on a Linux. So your argument about bringing Linux in is kinda flawed.

Please don't deviate this topic. You want to start a new flame war, be my guest, I have done this a thousand times and don't mind pwning another Linux evangelist. But, not in this thread.

As far as hardware requirements go, which laptop today comes with 512 MB RAM? And I am not talking about those good for nothing stupid EEEPC and similar junk.

Go to the market and see what Vista has done for hardware manufacturers. It has got them to drop prices of RAM; processor etc. so much that anyone who buys a desktop today easily affords a C2D, why? Because there is a demand created by Vista and as a result the companies have reduced prices 'cause they can afford to.

When you want to play a game you don't yap about how high the config is, but rather plan on to purchase the next best GPU that you can afford. So this hardware & cost argument has become old. Today anyone whobuys a computer CAN afford a C2D & 2GB RAM. 

@metal I am dead sure you will come in here at this point with your "I can't buy a C2D & 2GB RAM" and yada yada yada. You use Linux be happy with it. You don't play games; enjoy your life; you don't watch HD, be cool; you don't use & purchase from the iTunes store, live your life.

I do and I love Vista for being able to do all this, efficiently I might add.


----------



## abhinandh (Sep 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 22, 2008)

I do not want to join the initiative of yet another flame war here. But still I think it hurts somewhere to MS that many productive users are using Macs now to get their jobs done instead of using a Windows based PC. Macbook Pro sales are roaring with an all-time high. And when MS's own advertisement campaign, directly aimed against Apple Macs are created using Macs, it does create a weird feelings among the users of both. I dont know who has the highest market share between professional designers, but MS just need to have something more charismatic than it presently holds.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> Metadata found on Microsoft's creative copy used in its 'I'm a PC' ad reveals that the graphics were actually produced using Macs running Adobe Creative Suite 3. After the details were published on the Flickr photo sharing site, Microsoft scrambled to polish off the embarrassing details last night
> 
> Read More:
> *www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/09/19/microsofts_im_a_pc_campaign_created_with_macs.html



Is that a big deal??? 

Arey, do you think all those models and actresses giving ads for Lux soap use Lux soap for their bath???

And people getting excited by this news. LOLZ. 

Apple used FreeBSD kernel for mac
Apple ipod design itself was copied from expired patent.
First Apple computer's GUI was taken from Xerox ocmpany.

Did anyone cry over that?? Is a MS ad designed on a mac by independent ad agency bigger than those three??

NO.



debsuvra said:


> I do not want to join the initiative of yet another flame war here. But still I think it hurts somewhere to MS that many productive users are using Macs now to get their jobs done instead of using a Windows based PC. Macbook Pro sales are roaring with an all-time high. And when MS's own advertisement campaign, directly aimed against Apple Macs are created using Macs, it does create a weird feelings among the users of both. I dont know who has the highest market share between professional designers, but MS just need to have something more charismatic than it presently holds.



The majority of windows sales is from home users and from office workstations.

Please don't bring graphics work thing into this.

AFAIk, in USA, graphic designers and writers of articles/books prefer mac due to the clean interface as all that they need is a PC and one application (and they have money to spend).

But for home/office/gaming/schools/colleges, they are nowhere near windows PC's (price and features taken into account) and that is the prime reason for MS dominance.


----------



## Pat (Sep 22, 2008)

Man..Hats off to all fanboys! Instead of accepting that it was terrible gaffe and moving on, you people have to defend it. Awesome 

So lets put this into perspective: Microsoft wants to convince its customers to buy a PC by making its ads (what if it is an external agency) on a Mac. Great.

A nice comment I read somewhere:

"I think I can see the next Apple commercial. PC sitting down in front of an iMac making his new "I'm a PC" commercial."


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. donno why you are looking at it through telescope.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 22, 2008)

Ignorance is Bliss


----------



## unni (Sep 22, 2008)

> Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there. Second of all, a home user plays games; *watches HD movies*; listens to songs legaly purchased from the internet. All this *can't be done *on a Linux.
> 
> You use Linux be happy with it. You don't play games; enjoy your life; you don't watch HD, be cool; you don't use & purchase from the iTunes store, live your life.


Does this mean all the HD videos given in Digit DVD so far are fake?

I did a Mojave experiment with my Linux distro on my room mates saying that it is Vista. They totally believed and said that it looks wonderful. When I finally told them that it is actually Linux, they didn't believe me till I showed them the terminal and such other things that one normally associate Linux with.

Regarding games, I play GTA Vice City on Linux using Wine. So far it is working perfectly fine. 

What about sites like Amazon for purchasing music (I have never bought anything from Internet though)?



> I do and I love Vista for being able to do all this, efficiently I might add.


If you look at the requirements specified for some of the games, one wouldn't say that about Vista. For example, the minimum RAM requirement for Cyrsis is 1 GB for XP & 1.5 GB for Vista.

By the way, this is my first contribution in a flame war, couldn't help posting it  after reading the above lines (in quote).


----------



## iMav (Sep 22, 2008)

So this is what it has come to. Games on Wine run as good as they do on Windows. Great! Oh and BTW please tell me you can download songs via iTunes on your iPod from your Linux. I'd like to try that on Ubuntu.

HD Movies - Bluray in specific. H.264 & DivX on HD resolutions work on Linux. But, AFAIK Bluray isn't Linux compatible and neither was HD-DVD. Correct me if I am wrong on this.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Arey, do you think all those models and actresses giving ads for Lux soap use Lux soap for their bath???



So in accordance to the previous comment, we can say the following : 

Arey, do you think all those models and actresses giving ads for Windows use Windows for their computing???

and this is true for Mac and Linux also (if there are some linux ads) 



desiibond said:


> The majority of windows sales is from home users and from office workstations.
> 
> Please don't bring graphics work thing into this.
> 
> ...



Not only the graphic designers do prefer mac for the clean interface man. The Mac screens (LCD TFTs that come with Macbook and iMac) are great with a damn good color reproduction and they are greatly calibrated, thus a boon for the designers. And for the video editing jobs, there is still no match for Final Cut Pro in Windows or Linux.



iMav said:


> Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there.



I agree with that. Linux distros are still not match for Vista's default AERO. Graphical interface in stock Linux installation is not quite up to the mark as of Vista and the struggle with default fonts (jagged edges, no use of anti-aliasing) when surfing the web is really annoying.

After using all of the OS (Windows, Mac OS X and Linux) for quite some time, still I am using Windows Vista for all of my productivity tasks. But that does not mean that I am going to hide some real plus points of using a Mac over Windows in some areas (not so many )


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 22, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Not only the graphic designers do prefer mac for the clean interface man. The Mac screens (LCD TFTs that come with Macbook and iMac) are great with a damn good color reproduction and they are greatly calibrated, thus a boon for the designers. And for the video editing jobs, there is still no match for Final Cut Pro in Windows or Linux.



Ahem......what?

I have been working in a Studio here in Delhi since the last 4 months & we work here on Windows platform using Adobe Technologies. One of our client who was using FCP since 8 years has now switched to Adobe Premiere Pro, Encore DVD & After effect for all there work.

Professional do use FCP etc but it is not due to the LCD Monitor of Mac (that is the lamest reason I have ever heard). Today the 24" LCD Monitor from Dell are based on SIPS Panel which provides true 16 bit color gamut & real HD resolution. Infact I have seen studios working here with Mac Pro & still using Dell or Samsung monitors, manually calibarated.

The days of Mac being good for graphics work is over, now Windows is equally good if not better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

Oye, I agree VIsta suks, but Mac is just not too popular, and there's hell lotta probs in it too.....
I'm just happy wid XP.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2008)

> Not only the graphic designers do prefer mac for the clean interface man. The Mac screens (LCD TFTs that come with Macbook and iMac) are great with a damn good color reproduction and they are greatly calibrated, thus a boon for the designers. And for the video editing jobs, there is still no match for Final Cut Pro in Windows or Linux.



I do agree that Final Cut Pro is a top class product for graphic work.

There are much better displays than mac screens eg: Dell and Samsung 30"+ HD monitors.

Let's not go there.

The topic is about MS ad designed by ad agency on mac.

Those graphic designers used mac and they aren't MS employees.

Can you say that nobody on earth will use MS office on mac?? It's one of the top selling apps on mac too.

That doesn't mean that you go on ga ga over it.

Why the hell is some individual preference over an OS for making advertisement is related to Microsoft. It's a ****ing ad agency. They will go bankrupt if they take clients policies into their work.

If that is the case, they will be doing OS and tool reinstalled every week, spending more time installing/uninstalling apps and O/ses than working.

What is important is the end result. They did a good job. 

Take a look at this: *store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/software?mco=MTE4MDk

MS OFFICE IS SECOND IN TOP SELLING SOFTWARE FOR APPLE MACS.

Do you have any answer for that? That's coz people prefer office over apple's suite for that work, prefer winodws for home and office use. Similarly, those developers prefer Final Cut Pro on a mac for video rendering etc.


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there.


Could you please tell me how to retain Vista's eye candy, without greatly losing performance on laptops with <=1GB RAM and <= 128 MB Video RAM.

All of Ubuntu's eye candy can be used happily on a system with 512 MB RAM and 64 MB Video RAM (tested personally on an old Thinkpad with on board Intel Graphis) without hitting performance badly.


----------



## debsuvra (Sep 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Do you have any answer for that? That's coz people prefer office over apple's suite for that work, prefer winodws for home and office use. Similarly, those developers prefer Final Cut Pro on a mac for video rendering etc.



WTH man ? Do u trying to say that I was acting like a Apple fanboy rather than finding some obvious flaws with MS ? Then why the hell on earth I said this ?



debsuvra said:


> After using all of the OS (Windows, Mac OS X and Linux) for quite some time, still I am using Windows Vista for all of my productivity tasks.



BTW with backing MS so harshly everytime, I think you surely qualified as an active MS fanboy.  I dont use Mac OS X now and neither I have a Mac anywhere with me. I just pointed out some good points on using a Mac, when there are several minus points too. Since the photos used in the 'I'm a PC' ads are edited in a Mac, I stated about the advantages of Mac in Image editing. A good thing about the Apple's 'I'm a Mac' ads that they were innovative and funny rather than dealing with very serious, they did not bashed MS harshly as u people are doing for MS now. The ads were meant to make Macs look cool, cooler than a PC and thats it. Microsoft is now directly doing the same against Apple without some innovativeness. Actually it is not us, the forum members who is starting the flame war here, it is already started between MS and Apple thorugh their respective ads. BTW the Windowswithoutwalls initiative is better than the rest now, but looks somewhat similar to the older Apple ads of 'Think Different'. I dont think MS is dead or soon going to be dead as some fools are spreading this through the web. Apple cant overthrow MS so easily by just making a rise in the MB sales. But since MS is better, I expect something better than the rest from them, something better that can outshine the others keeping our mouthshut.



chandru.in said:


> Could you please tell me how to retain Vista's eye candy, without greatly losing performance on laptops with <=1GB RAM and <= 128 MB Video RAM.
> 
> All of Ubuntu's eye candy can be used happily on a system with 512 MB RAM and 64 MB Video RAM (tested personally on an old Thinkpad with on board Intel Graphis) without hitting performance badly.



What do u think man ? Eye candy means only the damn rotating cube showing some Virtual Desktops ? Windows Vista does have more pleasant UI with perfect blend of AERO with usefullness, not something made entirely for showbiz.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 22, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I do agree that Final Cut Pro is a top class product for graphic work.



It is for Video & good only in some scenarios. When it comes to real time broadcast, it is not the best.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 23, 2008)

@iMav... mere bhai.. you know when the DVD's came out it was said that they couldn't be played on Linux.. they run perfactly.. and same will be the case of the Blu-Ray discs too.. they'll also run.. without any problem.. and regarding games.. Doom 3, Quake 4 etc.. one of the biggest or should I say.. the grand-daddy (Doom 3) of FPS.. runs natively on Linux.. without any problem.. so HD movies and games are not a problem on Linux.. it depends on the publishers if they want to design games for the Linux platform or not..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 23, 2008)

Baah... another flame war! I was missing this ever since Prakash disappeared!

PS :Ok.. Ok.. I know its offtopic. I do not want to post anything here as I can already see an OS war round the corner...


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

And I thought there was some hope !
lool but accepting reality is out of question.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2008)

> WTH man ? Do u trying to say that I was acting like a Apple fanboy rather than finding some obvious flaws with MS ? Then why the hell on earth I said this ?



I was not referring to what you said. I haven't read what you said. I am talking about that article on appleinsider and everyone getting excited about it.



> It is for Video & good only in some scenarios. When it comes to real time broadcast, it is not the best.



I said it is a top class product but didn't say that it is the best


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 23, 2008)

WTH People, the first thread I open in the morning is this, Taste hi kharab kar diya muh ka!

Any way - So what if and agency made its ads for Windows on a Mac. A number of Closed source software is developed on open source platforms (without using the code) and the other way round. No one gives a rat's a$$.

Why make such a big issue out of this! The thing is that people have to get their jobs (Not Jobs  )done and how they do it is not really a big deal. Besides they are Ads! Man when we have started to go all postal on ads, it is time that all of us took a break and do some rethinking!


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 23, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> What do u think man ? Eye candy means only the damn rotating cube showing some Virtual Desktops ? Windows Vista does have more pleasant UI with perfect blend of AERO with usefullness, not something made entirely for showbiz.


The very concept of Virtual Desktop is a huge productivity gain.  The rotating cube makes it a bit more easier to understand for people coming from OSes which did not bother to implement it (Mac OS X and Windows) until recently.

And please tell me some of the so called useful features of Aero which Compiz does not provide still being a far less resource hog!


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @iMav... mere bhai.. you know when the DVD's came out it was said that they couldn't be played on Linux.. they run perfactly.. and same will be the case of the Blu-Ray discs too.. they'll also run.. without any problem.. and regarding games.. Doom 3, Quake 4 etc.. one of the biggest or should I say.. the grand-daddy (Doom 3) of FPS.. runs natively on Linux.. without any problem.. so HD movies and games are not a problem on Linux.. it depends on the publishers if they want to design games for the Linux platform or not..


Bluray movies won't play on Linux. No same way no nothing. The only way Bluray will play on Linux is when someone cracks it.

And 2 games, you list 2 games out the millions that are there. Awesome!

PS: Compiz is the crappiest thing in Linux. If poeple think even for a second that some fire effects & water dropplets make for UI, then your concpet of what constitutes UI is flawed.


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> PS: Compiz is the crappiest thing in Linux. If poeple think even for a second that some fire effects & water dropplets make for UI, then your concpet of what constitutes UI is flawed.


And you decided to look at just 2 plug-ins of compiz and give out a war cry.  Can you tell me how exactly dreamscene constitutes UI then?  Or should your definition of UI suddenly change to justify it? 

And still no MS fanboy wants to explain the resource hogging nature of Aero.  Every time a Vista user posts about slow performance of their laptops the first thing suggested in most forums is, "Have you disabled Aero?" and "Have you disabled Dreamscene?".  So much for better eye candy.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2008)

^^huh. here it starts again. Thread is about MS ad designed on  a mac. 

@chandru.in, take a look at this video:
*tv.truenuff.com/mac/gaming.php


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

The sheer number of baseless comments in this thread boggles the mind. Talk about freedom of speech!


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> And still no MS fanboy wants to explain the resource hogging nature of Aero.  Every time a Vista user posts about slow performance of their laptops the first thing suggested in most forums is, "Have you disabled Aero?" and "Have you disabled Dreamscene?".  So much for better eye candy.


The solution is wrong, yes Dreamscene affects performance on machines with 512MB RAM but switching off Aero will have NO difference on the computer's performance.

@Goobi well that's Lin boys for you.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> LOL. donno why you are looking at it through telescope.


I’m pretty sure most of you have no idea what the sentences you write mean. There is no word called “donno” and what does a telescope have to do in a thread about PCs and Linux?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ LOLZ.

It's a metaphor (giving too much thought for useless thing) . 

There is a also a saying in telugu "goorantha danni kondantha cheesi choopinchadam"

Which means "showing a nail sized problem as a mountain size problem".


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> And you decided to look at just 2 plug-ins of compiz and give out a war cry.



I have used Compiz on my Workstation & despite of OpenGL 2.1 based GPU, the quality of Compiz is much lower then Aero. For example, the text in thumbnail preview is not clear & it looks like they made a 32X32 pixel preview & stretched it while in Vista it is very clear.



> And still no MS fanboy wants to explain the resource hogging nature of Aero



R U still living in 2005?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2008)

^^Do you really think that we need to explain those things to someone who is not in a position to hear. Ignore them dude. let them shout. It's not gonna make any difference.

Whenever those linux boys bug with those silly posts, watch this video: *tv.truenuff.com/mac/gaming.php

PS: we don't want to you waste your time on replying to those useless posts but we want more of your tutorials to appear on digit mag


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 23, 2008)

All those blaming Linux users, open your eyes and see the person I have quoted in my first post in this thread.  It was posted by iMav one of the well-known MS supporter here.

Seems like people here always ignore the root cause of the war and blindly blame Linux users.  There have been instances of this before in this forum where a Linux user has been banned because he fought back an abusive post but iMav who abused us first got away clean just because he deleted his post after we had enough time to read and suffer it.  



gx_saurav said:


> For example, the text in thumbnail preview is not clear & it looks like they made a 32X32 pixel preview & stretched it while in Vista it is very clear.


Can you please post a screenshot along with the actual dimensions if the file whose thumbnail it is?




gx_saurav said:


> R U still living in 2005?


No I'm not.  In 2008, I call a system with Dual core CPU and a Gig of RAM, good enough for productive office automation, browsing, e-mailing and software development.  Vista is just too damn slow if all the eye candies are enabled



iMav said:


> The solution is wrong, yes Dreamscene affects performance on machines with 512MB RAM but switching off Aero will have NO difference on the computer's performance.
> 
> @Goobi well that's Lin boys for you.





iMav said:


> Yes. As far as eye candy is concerned, Vista is much better than any Linux distro out there.



I'm talking about Dreamscene on 4 Gig RAM.  Search any online forum and you'd see 100s of people suggesting to turn of Dreamscene on 4 Gig systems.  And still you haven't told how Dreamscene contitutes UI when Fire and Water Drops don't.

If Aero really doesn't affect performance, why does *this page* exist?

Well so that's a Win boy for us.


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> I'm talking about Dreamscene on 4 Gig RAM.  Search any online forum and you'd see 100s of people suggesting to turn of Dreamscene on 4 Gig systems.  And still you haven't told how Dreamscene contitutes UI when Fire and Water Drops don't.
> 
> If Aero really doesn't affect performance, why does *this page* exist?
> 
> Well so that's a Win boy for us.



First, I did not bring Dreamscene into "UI"; it was you. I don't use Dreamscene and don't recommend people to use it. It's a useless feature.

Secondly, where does the page you linked to says that Aero should be disabled to increase performance?

PS: That's my last post on the topic. MS did NOT use Mac; it was the company which has worked with Apple before and even been profiled on Apple.com which made the ads and used Macs. Makes no difference as to what was used to make the ads as long as the ads are good which they are.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ Oh, I wonder why MS quickly retracted those images and replaced them with ones without the meta-data...


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

To me as a user it makes no difference on what the ads were made. To MS, it does; it's a matter of PR for them.

I see the ads on TV, I like the ads, I go buy Microsoft products. But, then there is this irony of sorts that MS or any company can't afford and therefore they need to re-tract such stuff.

As a result of the news that this particular company was working with MS, even Apple removed the company's profile page from their site. It's just business as usual. Giz & Engadget feed on such stuff 'coz there is a wide audience that simply wants to see and show MS in bad for everything and anything that MS does. It's how MS is percieved.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 23, 2008)

One way or another.. i mean legally or illegally.. Blu-Ray WILL work on Linux.. its our way to combat DRM ... and secondly.. all you so called hardcore PC (and also console) gamers... you know all the fun which you have while playing a game online is coz its servers are on Linux.. they can handle much. much more stress than a typical Windows based server...

I don't know what Microsoft was thinking while launching Vista Ultimate.. Home Premium has all the nice features.. and Rs. 17,472 (that's Rs. 9500 more) for a crappy Dreamscene, few new sound schemes and the foolish Bit Locker HDD encryption that would only work if a compatible BIOS is found.. what the hell were the guys at Microsoft thinking???...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> One way or another.. i mean legally or illegally.. Blu-Ray WILL work on Linux.. its our way to combat DRM ... and secondly.. all you so called hardcore PC (and also console) gamers... you know all the fun which you have while playing a game online is coz its servers are on Linux.. they can handle much. much more stress than a typical Windows based server...
> 
> I don't know what Microsoft was thinking while launching Vista Ultimate.. Home Premium has all the nice features.. and Rs. 17,472 (that's Rs. 9500 more) for a crappy Dreamscene, few new sound schemes and the foolish Bit Locker HDD encryption that would only work if a compatible BIOS is found.. what the hell were the guys at Microsoft thinking???...




That's y i'm sticking 2 XP, better performance, DX10D), so no reason to upgrade for me


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

> To me as a user it makes no difference on what the ads were made. To MS, it does; it's a matter of PR for them.


Well obviously for you as a user its not important (A troll would say: Vista will remain just as sucky as it is ). Just that when MS's ads are going against the Mac, having those ads designed on a Mac is a shame. You may think it doesn't affect anything, but it just shows that the ad agency that MS thinks is best, uses Macs for designing.

-----
And Vista is slow, even on a Core 2 Duo with 2GB RAM which I think is a very modern system. Aero on or off, it doesn't matter.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> One way or another.. i mean legally or illegally.. Blu-Ray WILL work on Linux.. its our way to combat DRM



Means Pirate....right? DVDs were able to play on Linux due to Software only CSS Library. In Blu ray's case it is software & hardware (HDMI). Even if U crack the software, how will u crack the hardware keys? The current methods are based on getting the key used in Blu Ray players...that works but it is again illegal. So, in a way U r saying that Linux users like to do illegal things.



> you know all the fun which you have while playing a game online is coz its servers are on Linux.. they can handle much. much more stress than a typical Windows based server...



Lolz...so we are able to play games cos it is running on a Linux server???? Yaar, tell me, HL2 Server runs on what???



> I don't know what Microsoft was thinking while launching Vista Ultimate.. Home Premium has all the nice features.. and Rs. 17,472 (that's Rs. 9500 more) for a crappy Dreamscene, few new sound schemes and the foolish Bit Locker HDD encryption that would only work if a compatible BIOS is found.. what the hell were the guys at Microsoft thinking???...



Here I agree. Only 2 SKUs were required. Home Edition for $100 & Business edition for other cost. Features like bitlocker are not required on home use


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

Making a backup of an HD movie is illegal? I wonder why they allow AnyDVD HD to be sold then. (honest wondering, not sarcasm)


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 23, 2008)

Just to clarify, there is absolutely no technical reason why Blu-Ray movies cannot be played on Linux.  It is just that, some stupid laws in certain stupid nations prevent DRM content from being played using open-source software.  Thankfully, most members of this forum do not belong to such stupid nations.

Now only closed source software can play DRM content, as most law makers are technically handicapped, and as usual software vendors happily support the monopolist and Linux is not to be blamed here.  In fact it makes me wonder why studios do this, when majority of rendering tasks in their own infrastructure is managed by Linux.

*news.softpedia.com/news/Hollywood-Loves-Linux-45571.shtml

Open-source already has solutions for this problem.  But it is cumbersome thanks to the handicap of above said law makers.  

*help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD



gx_saurav said:


> that works but it is again illegal. So, in a way U r saying that Linux users like to do illegal things.


No.  My nation does not make stupid laws, so it is not illegal in my nation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

what laws you all are talking about, thepiratebay ?
sweden ?
laws are handicapped ! Twisted to milk out everything from you !

And for linux, its not marketed like apple or MS. its not owned by any company as such.

So you are now targeting users, i mean end users. Lolz. Guess you did find anything better.

Piracy was not born out of nothing. Indeed its the genuine users who suffer now.

You guys really like to see a Ghost in the Shell....soon. lolz


----------



## chandru.in (Sep 23, 2008)

^^  Whom are you replying to?


----------



## iMav (Sep 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well obviously for you as a user its not important (A troll would say: Vista will remain just as sucky as it is ). Just that when MS's ads are going against the Mac, having those ads designed on a Mac is a shame. You may think it doesn't affect anything, but it just shows that the ad agency that MS thinks is best, uses Macs for designing.


Same as it is shameful for Apple that a company that has worked with them and been profiled with them is now working for MS in an attempt to combat the famed Get a Mac commercials. So it works both ways.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> ^^  Whom are you replying to?


to the one who says if we can't fight the system then become the part of it 

And any other who can relate it to himself/herself.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Same as it is shameful for Apple that a company that has worked with them and been profiled with them is now working for MS in an attempt to combat the famed Get a Mac commercials. So it works both ways.


How is this shameful for Apple? The company is not owned by Apple, and they are free to work for whomever they choose. Seriously man, you are depleted of brain juice these days. 

@T: And I'm only talking about the digg system. Cause its harmless. That philosophy doesn't apply to other scenarios.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not intrested in this stupid comparison thing, but yeah, compiz fusion rocks. It seriously does. Sure, all these plugins you have seen may be cheap eyecandy, but thats because you never bothered to look at the right plugins. There are several which greatly enhance productivity. You just need to look in the right places. Thats linux - its there, but only for those who seek it.

If you don't like having too many customisability options, don't like making decisions everywhere, and if you want to be told what to do, I suggest you please stop. Linux is definitely not for you. Kindly use Microsoft or Apple operating systems and leave us alone.

And now lets please get ontopic. For those who want to compare their OS' UI with other people's OS' UI, another thread can be started.


----------



## Pat (Sep 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Same as it is shameful for Apple that a company that has worked with them and been profiled with them is now working for MS in an attempt to combat the famed Get a Mac commercials. So it works both ways.



I had decided to stay away from posting again on this topic. But your post made me LOL


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

goobimama said:


> @T: And I'm only talking about the digg system. Cause its harmless. That philosophy doesn't apply to other scenarios.


It was directed towards Manan...lolz

I know how harmless it is


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> what laws you all are talking about, thepiratebay ?
> sweden ?
> laws are handicapped ! Twisted to milk out everything from you !
> 
> ...



Before I go further let me clarify that I am not justifying piracy. I am giving opinion on current legal situation in India with regard to torrents.

Actually Torrents are not illegal in India because piracy happens when you distribute things without rights. What needs to be considered is that distribution is what matters not mere downloading. Along with that the same logic which protects Pirate Bay in Sweden, it also protects Pirate Bay in India. Pirate bay is NOT distributing. The Make Available clause of DMCA is what makes torrents illegal. But 'make available' clause ot for that matter the DMCA is not applicable anywhere except USA or in countries which have similar regulations British seems to have one, so are the Swiss. Canadians have such a law in works but not in India!

More than that torrents have a number of legal uses which means that neither technology nor its use amounts to piracy. It is a loop hole in the law. It may not last long and legislators will wise up.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 23, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Before I go further let me clarify that I am not justifying piracy. I am giving opinion on current legal situation in India with regard to torrents.
> 
> Actually Torrents are not illegal in India because piracy happens when you distribute things without rights. What needs to be considered is that distribution is what matters not mere downloading. Along with that the same logic which protects Pirate Bay in Sweden, it also protects Pirate Bay in India. Pirate bay is NOT distributing. The Make Available clause of DMCA is what makes torrents illegal. But 'make available' clause ot for that matter the DMCA is not applicable anywhere except USA or in countries which have similar regulations British seems to have one, so are the Swiss. Canadians have such a law in works but not in India!
> 
> More than that torrents have a number of legal uses which means that neither technology nor its use amounts to piracy. It is a loop hole in the law. It may not last long and legislators will wise up.



I think the bureaucracy in India is not even aware of the phenomenon called torrents 
We can all sleep peacefully


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 23, 2008)

* Microsoft's 'I'm a PC' campaign created with Macs*
So,Whats the Big Deal?Can't they use any OS they want? Is it necessary that they should run *ONLY *Windows?
Suppose,You make a recipe, will you eat *ONLY *The recipe that you made? I'm sure you will taste other recipes too.The thing is there is no need to make such issues about small things..And please stop the Linux vs Windows vs MAC Wars


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2008)

goobimama said:


> How is this shameful for Apple? The company is not owned by Apple, and they are free to work for whomever they choose. Seriously man, you are depleted of brain juice these days.


Any other explanations as to why the company in question's profile page was removed from Apple.com when SeattlePi reported the company's name?


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

Apple was pissed off at the company for going with Microsoft. Once you walk out the door, never come back again.


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2008)

Pissed off or ashamed to be associated with a smaller company that is now working on how to kick their arse.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey. I don't have a hotlink with Steve Jobs if that's what you're getting at.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 24, 2008)

Rest it or I end it!


----------



## iMav (Sep 24, 2008)

Arre on-topic discussion chalu hai yaar.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

Abhi topic baaki hai mere doost....


----------

